# THANKS to Mylissyk!!!!



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow!!!!!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

OH!!!! I love LOVE this picture!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's like the Anne Geddes pics of babies as botanicals, only WAY better!

THANK YOU for sharing it!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

oh my gosh what an adorable picture!! love it!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Wow what a picture!!!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Beautiful pic. 

Wish I could take pics half as good as her.

Congrats!

SJ


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

That is ADORABLE...!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That is the most precious picture!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I love the dog's expression, you know he's worried that baby isn't safe - "hey mom, the baby needs you!"

There were several pics of babies/children with dogs and cats. Just really tweaks me when people say the pet has to go because they are having a baby.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> I love the dog's expression, you know he's worried that baby isn't safe - "hey mom, the baby needs you!"
> 
> There were several pics of babies/children with dogs and cats. Just really tweaks me when people say the pet has to go because they are having a baby.


Was this a photograph that you took?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Great picture!.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

That baby's face says it all. He/She is completely comfortable. Quite the "bear rug".


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

wow, i just love it!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Adorable!!!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Touches the heart


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Now that, is precious!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

wow, love it!





















 



 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a beautiful and sweet picture.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Was this a photograph that you took?


No, it was in a set of pics emailed to me by one the rescue volunteers - 

This is what to say in response to someone who says they have to get ride of the dog because they are having a baby.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This one is my favorite.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

wow, those are fantastic! thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Wonderful!! I have to e-mail all these to my dog-fearing friends who were visiting last weekend. Their kids (11 and 8) would cry if a dog touched them under the table while we were eating dinner. And if Sunny or Mister, or God forbid, Mitchell, walked over to them, they would yell, "No!". The parents were really no help at all at reassuring the kids. And of course they had a new baby with them who was always kept WAY up high. Sunny wanted to meet the baby, but there was just going to be no way... I couldn't wait for them to leave...


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks for posting that picture, it is beautiful!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Boy...those pictures speak volumes don't they?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG, I LOVE these pics....... two of my favorite things, babies and dogs !


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Mylissyk, thank you for posting those pictures. They do indeed speak volumes.


----------



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

sharlin said:


> She posted this picture at RescueCentral and it just SO captures the very nature of our loving GoldenKids. Thanks for posting this Mylissyk!! (BTW--this picture is to be shown to people that say they "Have to get rid of the dog because of the baby")


 
I love that picture. But I hope you can have some empathy. 

Things are rarely black and white. My daughter has a seven year old springer that we all adore. But unprovoked and unpredictably, he's bitten Chaucer a number of times. He's bitten two delivery men. He's growled at some visiting small children and he's bitten my brother in law over food. He's been to a trainer, a behaviorist and has been on medication. 

Yesterday the dog bit the Fed Ex man. And she rushed home from work, hysterical about the situation and it's implications. 

Right now she has a 14 month old who's just starting to walk; and she's due to have another one in May. She lives in a small house. And I think she's just starting to realize that two toddlers, unpredictable and wobbly, and her Springer might make for a dangerous situation. Yesterday, I sat with her and wept about the possibility of having to rehome him. 


A friend told me how one of her friend's children was bitten by their dog and his face is permanently disfigured. Even, my daughter, madly in love with her dog, could not live with that. Does she assume her children are safe? Or does she wait until he bites one of them? 


My daughter grew up with a Golden, a Shorthair, a Beagle and some Westies. So it's not that I think a toddler and a dog are impossible, but I don't think, no matter what the dog is like, it's an ideal situation. Lisa can correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think Sunshine likes to place dogs in homes with very small children.

I don't mean to be a downer about the adorable picture. But right now my daughter and her husband are grappling with something serious and heart breaking.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

What a great picture!!!! My Golden's have not been around babies, but my labs let my kids climb all over them and they grew up together. And in my opinion, my Goldens are like my labs, but even more gentle and sweet.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Chaucer and Mom said:


> I love that picture. But I hope you can have some empathy.
> 
> Things are rarely black and white. My daughter has a seven year old springer that we all adore. But unprovoked and unpredictably, he's bitten Chaucer a number of times. He's bitten two delivery men. He's growled at some visiting small children and he's bitten my brother in law over food. He's been to a trainer, a behaviorist and has been on medication.
> 
> ...


 
I certainly do understand the concerns and dangers that can exist. This was only directed at the people who have the mentality that dogs are disposable, the "Oh I'm pregnant get rid of the dog" people who don't care what happens to ther dog and don't think there is any problem with dumping it at a whim.

In your daughter's situation I think she is absolutely right to find her dog another home and protect her children. Your daughter is not one of the people these pics were directed at, obviously she cares for her dog and has tried and wants to work with him. Unfortunately with his history there may be only one solution. I'm very sorry they are faced with this situation. I hope they find a solution they can be comfortable with.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I love that picture...I go it in an e-mail yesterday with others.....


----------



## goldengirl71 (Jan 20, 2008)

I've posted this one before, but it goes along with this theme ... (it is actually my daughter and our dog Tux). I know that not all dogs are great with kids and people tried to talk us out of getting another dog with a newborn (our first golden passed away when I was 8.5 months pregnant), but I believe the right dog (and more specifically golden) can be the best pal for a baby to grow up with! We just love watching our daughter with her Tux ... she loves her too


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> I love the dog's expression, you know he's worried that baby isn't safe - "hey mom, the baby needs you!"
> 
> There were several pics of babies/children with dogs and cats. Just really tweaks me when people say the pet has to go because they are having a baby.


2 of my rescues were not wanted because of babies and both dogs were very good with children !!! this makes me so cross.

Maggie


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

one more funny one -


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's hysterical!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

it was posted a while ago on a Lab board i go to - those dogs and that little girl all adore each other. he had great photos of her surrounded by her "posse"


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

awww! All those pictures are so cute!


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> This one is my favorite.


That is just too precious for words.:heartbeat


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

That's a beautiful photo.


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

One more to add!

I think that the main reason people get rid of their dogs when they kids is lack of time. They feel like they can no longer devote the time to their dog that it deserves. Sometimes they are right! Dogs that were never trained properly require much more attention then those that were. That's why puppy classes and obedience training early on are so important.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

All the pictures posted are great and make me smile.


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

One more


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awwwwwwww!!!!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

These pictures are cracking me up!!!!


----------

